# How to stop my camera from starting up at the time set page?



## candyceryj (May 27, 2014)

Hello there.
I had been using my Canon 600D DSLR camera for sometime.
However, recently I brought it along to my trip to Taiwan.

So what happened was that, I was putting it up on my tripod and the wind there was really big, and it blew so hard on my DSLR, that it sends my DSLR crashing on the concrete floor.
My UV-Lens cracked and I had problem with my kit lens autofocus. *Thankfully, it was the kit lens* 
It still works except for the autofocus, and I had to use manual focus instead or use another lens. 
I went Taiwan during December, and it was their monsoon season, so my DSLR was slightly drenched too which caused my DSLR to black out.  

Read up from the internet and people did mentioned, to save a drenched camera, is to leave it in a dry box for a period of time.
Which is what I did when I returned back to my country, and it works again. 
Able to be switched on, and the camera works fine, taking still quality photos.

But the problem now is that, whenever I switched my camera on, it will always be the time set up page. 
Which I have to set the time, each time, I switch it on again. 
I'm not sure whether it was due to the crash or the drenched, but anyone knows why and is there any ways I can deal with this?


----------



## Nomad57 (May 27, 2014)

Most cameras have an internal date/time battery, either rechargeable or replaceable. Check your manual, look for date/time battery.

Nomad57


----------



## TCampbell (May 27, 2014)

I think you'll have to contact Canon.  Some models have a separate date/time battery (usually a coin-sized battery).  Other cameras have an internally rechargeable battery which takes it charge off the main battery.  As long as the camera doesn't go without a charged main battery in the body for extended periods of time, it'll keep track of the date/time.  

I believe your 600D has the internal rechargeable (not user-serviceable) battery.  That battery may be shot.


----------

